# Who's your favorite Nuk Muay?



## Thunder Foot (Aug 28, 2006)

Just wondering who your favorite Thaiboxer might be. Like with any sport, there is always an example of near perfection whom most of us may fashion ourselves after or look to for inspiration! Name your favored boxer. :asian:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 29, 2006)

Thunder Foot said:
			
		

> Just wondering who your favorite Thaiboxer might be. Like with any sport, there is always an example of near perfection whom most of us may fashion ourselves after or look to for inspiration! Name your favored boxer. :asian:


 
baukaw por pramuk , great fighter , and hes young so he will be at it a long time hopefully!


----------



## Odin (Aug 29, 2006)

ME!!!lol


if i had to choose.....Ramon Dekker.


----------



## Odin (Aug 29, 2006)

...oh and jomhod.............and maybe myself again.


----------



## Slihn (Aug 29, 2006)

Kamar is really good.but I think my favorite would be bewteen Remy Bonjasy and Dekkers!


----------



## Zaii (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm a fan of Kaoklai, particularly because it's amazing how he drops people heavier than him, often twice his body weight or even bigger.

John Wayne Parr is another pick of mine.

Ofcourse, there's Buakaw.


----------



## Odin (Aug 30, 2006)

Check this link out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwqi4woujLE

Johmod is known in thailand as the king of the ring,he's though like 224 times and only lost 23,he fought braukaw recently ( since baukaw was running his mouth!) and lost due to leg kicks,that fight is on you tube also.
you can tell that baukaw feared johmod in that fight since there is none of his usual flashy stuff....still it was a comfortable win for baukaw.

the link is Johmod vs Paul briggs.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd have to go with kaoklai, just cause i'm really tall, and he's not, and I have nothing but admiration for his ability to dodge incredibly fast punches and kicks with ease. A sidestep sensei.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 6, 2006)

I would definitely have to say that my favorite is Buakaw. His technique is great, alongside awesome power... and he is also a strategist. He is able to fight well regardless of the rules and regualtions (K-1, San Shou, etc.). A very versatile fighter.

I also like to watch Paowrit Sasiprapa. He's lightening quick, with exploive power and technique. A very promising prospect.


----------



## isukgrar (Sep 11, 2006)

Past : Samart Payak Arun
Now : Anuwat Kaew Samrit


----------



## Thunder Foot (Oct 2, 2006)

I haven't seen any footage, but I hear amazing stories about Apidej Sit Hirun. I would love to see some footage on one of his fights.


----------



## Khun Kao (Oct 20, 2006)

Past:  Samson Esarn
Present:  Buakaw Por.Pramuk


----------

